# ticking noise



## nikolai (Jul 22, 2009)

hello everyone,

im havin a little problem...i have a dual cd players (American Dj DCD-Pro400) and there is a ticking noise occuring whenever i put a cd in either side...i have tried leaving them on for a time to see if they jus need to warm up because i havent turned them on in quite sum time. so any help regarding this wud be awsome. thanx alot!

nik


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ticking noises are usually the servos working hard to correct for a disc that is out of round, a motor going bad, or other anomoly. Is it the same with all CDs?


----------



## nikolai (Jul 22, 2009)

yea its all cds...anything i can do at home or shud i just take it in?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would not try it unless you cannot find a local tech who is very familiar with CD player repair.


----------

